# Got my collectors edition today!!



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i was one of the crazy 3500 people to hand over a shed load for the collectors edition, and i have to say its bloody nice! Its getting on for about 3 inch thick, the pages are like card,it weighs a ton, its sewn together.

Had a little flick through, looks nice, im getting the impression that we are gonna see a push towards an appocalypse style FB game as massed armies seem to be everywere and the amount of times skaven and high elves are featured is pretty astounding.

is it worth the money? depends if you want to use it as a rule book or a reference book, I bought it because i will sit and read it on an evening and refer to it plus my brother will shit bricks when he sees it and cant get one.:so_happy:


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, yeah the collectors editions of the rules books are nice .. im supprised they only release 3500 for the warhammer book, they released 4000 for the 40k book


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I got standard one yesterday, I think spending £75 on any book is too much. I like it how they had to put a little correction leaflet in it, lazy gits. I also hate it how they say 'roll a dice' instead of 'roll a die', it annoys me so much. Apart from that and some rules it is an excellent book.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm still just going to wait and see if one comes in the starter pack in september. 

Don't get me wrong the books are really nice, but way too expensive if you know all the basics already, all the bits after the rules are either pictures or filler for the most part.

The roll a dice is due to both the writers and target audience, they don't want to confuse a young kid


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think the BRB could have been shorter, very often you'll find that they explain a rule three times over in two paragraphs, instead of being plain and simple (well it is simple but you have to fight your way through whole forests of bullshit which can be exhausting I tell you). And the amount of pictures... goodness. Oh and I recommend checking the Slaughter at Volganof, especially the photos of the armies... makes Apocalypse look like a sci-fi playground in comparison.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just been reading the terrain section, very impressed with it, some very nice things included.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

same i got 2 though 1 for me and 1 as a pension lol you thought 75 quid was expensive in a few months they will be worth around 150 200 quid


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah I really wanted to grab one, but I spent my army on a couple new steg's....

So its waiting on the Little Rule books to go up for sale, for me.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I spent £75 on the gamers edition which I'm really chuffed with. I've played more Warhammer in the last few days that in the 17 years I've been in the hobby. The collectors edition looks really gorgeous but after buying a leatherbound 40K rulebook which now takes up space to no purpose I took the long view and went with the regular edition which is book enough for me 

...Anyone buy that story? Quite convincing I think 

It's partially true but the other half of the story is that they were long gone when I came to preorder my rulebook, D'OH!


----------

